# Do you believe natural gases are the root cause of global warming?



## DLtoker (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't but here is an article for all of you to read up on how worm composting is horrible for the environment...


Worms are killing the planet, says top researcher - COMMENT UPDATE 					 					21/06/2007 					 				 				 					 						 					 				 				 				 					 					By Liz Gyekye 					 				 				 				 					  				 				 				 						Worm composting could be doing more harm than good to the environment, a leading researcher claimed today. 		

Jim Frederickson, senior research fellow at the Open Universities faculty of technology, said: Worms produce a significant amount of greenhouse gases. Recent research done by German scientists has found that worms produced a third of nitrous oxide gases when used for composting. 

		The wiggly ones naturally produce nitrous oxide gases when they are put into the process of composting. 		

				Worms can be used for home grown composting or commercial composting and are typically red worms. They are used to recycle food scraps and other organic material into valuable soil worm compost, otherwise known as vermicompost. This compost can then be used to grow plants. 

We have concentrated on getting waste out of landfill and into worm composting systems but they can actually produce more greenhouse gases than landfill sites produce, Frederickson said. 
Under the Waste Strategy the Government has strongly supported the composting of waste in efforts to reduce the landfilling of biodegradable waste. This includes encouraging householders to invest in home composting systems. 

		The Government wishes to increase the amount of waste which is composted to 40% by 2010 and 45% by 2015. 		

Although Frederickson says that worm composting is a positive thing, he claims that not enough research has been done on worms releasing polluting gases. 

Frederickson said: Everybody loves them because they think they can do no harm but they contribute to global warming. People are looking into alternative waste treatments but we have to make sure that we are not jumping from the frying pan into the fire. 

		We need to investigate all alternative systems for greenhouse potential. 		
 
The emissions that come from these worms can actually be 290 times more potent than carbon dioxide and 20 times more potent than methane. In all environmental systems you get good points and bad points.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 6, 2007)

this scientist or researcher is a fool.. come on..this is another bush paid scientist with an agenda and not to mention of this was true....then these worms we use should of caused this millions of years ago huh......


look were cutting down rain forests and trees  faster then we can replant them...or in most cases dont replant them... on top of  that and pollution from us ...we are ruining our planet... i mean come on ....this debate is starting to get ridiculous lol.... nows its the composting from worms... what next.. farting is adding to the problem.....lol  maybe yawning adds to the problem... or really its the aliens...yea thats it.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 6, 2007)

I think it would be something put on by someone like Gore... This article came out of the UK though.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 6, 2007)

We are the ones destroying the plante because of greed. The worms and the planet will be around long after we've gone.


----------

